# How do things turn so ugly overnight?



## Lovestinks (Mar 28, 2012)

I was with my boyfriend for 2 1/2 yrs. Very tumultuous relationship, both with anger problems but I know he has always loved me, despite or arguments. The Thursday before Valentine’s day he asks me to move in together, if I would marry him if he asked, that he’s been waiting 5 years to meet someone like me, all these great things, fast forward to Friday night.

We get into a big argument because he thought I was flirting with his best friend, calling me every name in the book. ****, *****, skank, you name it he said it, even called me a n*gger (I'm black, he's white), tried abandoning me and I just got sick of the treatment. I take his keys and other objects so he couldn’t go to work or get in his apartment. He took my purse and I got the transit police involved so that I could get it back. He calls his mom to pick him up and now she hates me because of what I have done. I feel real bad about it, I know it was childish but reacted to the name calling that he was doing. He lost out on 700 dollars because he couldn't go to work as a bartender for 5 days, he owes me 400 so i guess its really only 300, because he couldn’t go to work, and he broke up with me. His mom saw my facebook and told him that I was flirting with guys, when i was not, and all this crazy stuff.

I lied about having his badge and to save face i tried going back to the bar and claiming that I had found the badge, however I gave it to the same woman who was serving us that night as she told the ex. By then it was too late, he had to get a new badge since it was deactivated and he ended up missing work anyways.I was just so nervous and embarrassed that his mom got involved I didn't know what to do. 

I feel as though, yes i over reacted in a childish, immature way and caused him much embarrassment.


We still used to email, i initiate it and all we talk about is when I can pay him back the money I caused him to miss out on and he refuses to give me back the items I left at his place. Nothing that he can use, all girl items. He told me that if I wanted to be friends in a couple of months to e-mail him. Who does that? 
I sent him an email asking if there was anyway to work this out and if there was I am willing to go the distance. He said it's best that I work on myself and career because our relationship has ran its course. 

I'm wondering if I should have given him the money that he lost. If I do and he still doesn't get back with me I would feel even more horrible. 


So my questions to all of you is this:

Do you think he is just mad now, will he ever contact me to try to resolve this? Should I give him the money? Do you think it would make a difference? How bad of an Eff up do you consider what I did?

I haven't talked to him in 3 week, and its been 6 since I last saw him.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

he called you a n*gger? walk away and never, ever look back


----------

